# Best flat rocks for freshwater aquarium?



## Oris (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello,
I am setting up a new tank and am considering different flat rocks to build my structures. I was thinking about using Mica or Shale. Are these types of rocks safe for my fish? Will they raise or decrease the PH and hardness levels? Any suggestions would be helpful.
Thanks,
Oris.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You could always use slate; it is quite flat and will not affect water chemistry.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

You could use granite, I have used pieces of granite to build a cave. Granite and quartz have no affect on water chemistry and look great.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Go to betz cut stone in toronto on kennedy. Get 'credit valley' it's a flat silica sandstone it comes in big tiles. It will not affect pH. Weighs very little, easy to break and shape. .50 cents/pound.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Shale would probably work fine, but I think mica would end up being a mess after it starts to fall apart.

But as was suggested previously, why not slate? You can get the thicker types you generally see in LFS or get unfinished slate tiles from hardware stores and smash them to the desired shapes/size.


----------



## Oris (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions!
Does granite contain metals that would affect my hardness? Would I be able to use slabs of granite countertop?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You know how much granite slabs weigh 
My solution costs pennies on the dollar and shale will affect your pH.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If I want flat rocks, I like slate, and collect it from the shore of Lake Ontario. It has the advantage of having wave smoothed edges. I try to keep sharp objects out of the tank, gravel included.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, slate would be my choice for flat rocks and they only cost anywhere between .10 cents to .15 cents a pound.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

BillD said:


> If I want flat rocks, I like slate, and collect it from the shore of Lake Ontario. It has the advantage of having wave smoothed edges. I try to keep sharp objects out of the tank, gravel included.


yes, slate is great. I actually got a bunch from the good ole shores of lake ontario last year... walked many clicks but hiked back quite a bit of nice rock....
cheers!!!
sheldon


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The Whitby waterfront has great rocks and gravel. I didn't have to walk far to get all I needed. If you don't like the look of slate, you can get all kinds of flat rocks of many different colours, including granite.


----------

